# Pentium D 925 maximum voltage



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

I`ve been running Pentium D 925 3.0 GHZ @ 3.75 GHZ

However, I am going for more....the system starts succefully @ 4.00 GHZ, but it restarts in the middle of Windows Start - Up...I found out that this happens due to low voltage...so, I am about to overvolt.....does anybody know what`s the maximum voltage without damaging the processor ? (I have Hyper 212 Cooler, so I think that heat won`t be an issue)....


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

1.312v. according to Intel.
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9KA


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

WoW....Overvolted it @ 1.7 V, and now it works perfectly....no overheat or something....however, I expect the CPU to die earlier....


----------

